# Feel the 'VIBE'!!!



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Very friendly on the forum tonight!! ???

Nice atmosphere!! 

No bickering!! 





YET!!!!!!! :



Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your just trying to tempt fate, or start something.
We could always start a thread on:
ecollars 
raw verses kibble
coefficient breeding %


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tex,

U forgot Crate's!! :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - give me a little more time !!! loVe 2 light a fire - but not being a fire fighter - just run away - LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

REM,

As the saying goes...........

'where there's smoke, there's generally fire'  ;D

Hob :-[


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - can VVe add in ? use these methods on our children & grand children ? LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> Tex - can VVe add in ? use these methods on our children & grand children ? LOL


Yes.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So if I force fetch my son should I use the ear pinch or the toe hitch? And when is the best time to transfer it over to the ecollar?


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I prefer the pinch collar debate... :X


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> So if I force fetch my son should I use the ear pinch or the toe hitch? And when is the best time to transfer it over to the ecollar?



It all depends. How's his recall when there's a cute girl around?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

einspänner said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > So if I force fetch my son should I use the ear pinch or the toe hitch? And when is the best time to transfer it over to the ecollar?
> ...


No recall but he sure knows how to retrieve them. ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Oh no!!! not you two..... I usually have to break up Rudy and Datacan. Yes it is nice for everything to be peaceful on the forum.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

MCD said:


> Oh no!!! not you two..... I usually have to break up Rudy and Datacan. Yes it is nice for everything to be peaceful on the forum.


you should try and walk a mile in my shoes 
actually had a chance to catch up on a couple of other forums this week, (work related ones)...been good, long may the ambience and amity last ;D


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

MCD said:


> Oh no!!! not you two..... I usually have to break up Rudy and Datacan. Yes it is nice for everything to be peaceful on the forum.


.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> einspänner said:
> 
> 
> > TexasRed said:
> ...


witnessed a black lab do a cracking blind retrieve today, tbh I thought "lost bird  ", but handler sent him across river into a heavy dense wood and he came back with it, total respect to dog and handler for not giving up


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > einspänner said:
> ...


Keep in mind that most of the retrieves can be 100 plus yards out. This is from my nephew. Its the setup for the next run at todays hunt test.
3rd series- double mark, diversion with a shore hugging water blind - 15 mph north wind and it's beginning to rain


----------

